
Announcing NetBSD 7.0 - fcambus
http://www.netbsd.org/releases/formal-7/NetBSD-7.0.html
======
techdragon
I decided at the end of September that anything I couldn't use to do something
was going to the scrap heap.

NetBSD will likely end up turning a half dozen old PDAs into various touchpad
type devices saving them from the scrap heap. Love how dan portable the code
is. I always end up grabbing tar balls from the pkgsrc tree when everything
else is failing to compile.

